

Ask HN: Looking for Python companies in Germany - amarsahinovic

I&#x27;m currently doing a bit of research and would like to find companies who are working with Python and are located in Germany. I&#x27;m not looking for a job (yet), but I want to do the research on time.<p>Since I&#x27;m getting really tired with the all the startup hype, I would like to exclude all the social|buzzword|disrupting|lean|web2.0 companies, as well as large corporations and outsourcing agencies. I&#x27;m looking for companies doing some interesting (and meaningful) work.<p>I would be grateful for any info you can provide (website, what do they&#x2F;you do, etc).
======
playing_colours
I don't think you can find a lot of companies based on your criteria (no
startups, no large companies). I know a couple of companies in Berlin and
Munich using Python, but they are under categories of startups/social :)

~~~
amarsahinovic
I'm not against startups in general, it's just that I don't want to join a
startup working on another "disruptive cloud image sharing service".

